# New Ride



## Broncoxlt (Mar 10, 2010)

Picked this up today from the local Marine Liquidator. I think its a SeaArk 16x45. What can yall tell me about it?


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 10, 2010)

Good looking boat, I imagine you'll like it much better than the 12 footer. What kinda plans you got for it or are you gonna go with it as is?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty nice

If thats treated wood, get it out. NOW. Its pitting the aluminum.


----------



## BassNBob (Mar 10, 2010)

Gut it out and start from scratch. Send pics during the process.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Going to have to gut it the wood is rotten as can be. Thinking about cutting the center bench out and making it a no center seat when I redo it.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 11, 2010)

you were right when you called me... that is a nice boat! I'm glad to see you out of that 1230... now you can stand to piss and not worry about fallin in!

i wouldn't cut out that middle bench. I would leave it in - especially if the center is already cut out and keep it as storage. I would deck between that and the rear bench though. Give Ben something he can walk around on (and make whatever hellacious worms he can think to mold together).

I would get rid of the cooler in the front and move it back towards the rear. Look at what I've done with my boat since I've decked the rear... putting that cooler closer to the middle will help level you out too and get rid of the tripping hazard while you're in the front.

You've got 2.5 weeks to get that thing ready for Carters... by the way - you can use my 2 rear trolling motors up there if you need to, and the batteries. I'm going to use my big motor up there.


----------



## Doug (Mar 11, 2010)

Great lookin boat, I agree get the wood out if needed before it pitts the boat and deck it as needed then fish in it. Then you will see how you may want to change it later.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks russ I may take you up on that offer. The boat has the three factory seats in it one is under the front deck.I would use the middle as storage but the bottom of the bench is open and is up off the bottom of the floor.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 13, 2010)

Deck over that center one and drop a live well right down inside it...


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 13, 2010)

Well this project just got rolling. Ordered me a new trolling motor MotorGuide 71LBS foot controlled.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks bugpac never thought of that. Thats what I like about this forum tons of Ideas being shared


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Broncoxlt said:


> Well this project just got rolling. Ordered me a new trolling motor MotorGuide 71LBS foot controlled.



copy cat... =D>

only bad thing about that motor... the mount (unless the one you're getting is like my new one) is not stout enough... then you can drop another $200 bucks on that


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 14, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Broncoxlt said:
> 
> 
> > Well this project just got rolling. Ordered me a new trolling motor MotorGuide 71LBS foot controlled.
> ...




Which mount do you have now? This one comes with the #20.8 Gator Breakaway.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 20, 2010)

Well got started on the boat. Pulled out all of the old treated decking 4inch deck screws and all. Found the Coast Guard plate also. The boat is a MonArk. Got a lot of work to do to get ready for this Saterday. Have some pics


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

nice boat. cant wait to see progress


----------



## russ010 (Mar 21, 2010)

Broncoxlt said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Broncoxlt said:
> ...



that is the one I just got for mine... it makes a ton of difference. The one that came on it to start off with was the Flex 360.

Where did you order your trolling motor from?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 21, 2010)

copy cat... =D>

only bad thing about that motor... the mount (unless the one you're getting is like my new one) is not stout enough... then you can drop another $200 bucks on that[/quote]


Which mount do you have now? This one comes with the #20.8 Gator Breakaway.[/quote]

that is the one I just got for mine... it makes a ton of difference. The one that came on it to start off with was the Flex 360.

Where did you order your trolling motor from?[/quote]

Bass Pro The mount is like your new one it is stout compaired to the one that was on my old 40lbs motorguide


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 23, 2010)

Got some pics of the work so far not much done but working on it got to atleast have the front deck on buy saturday.









I think this is from the treated wood of the old deck.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 23, 2010)

Git r done!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 24, 2010)

better hurry man... rain is coming in tomrorrow


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 25, 2010)

Almost there got the front deck and trolling motor mount in tonight. Still need to cut the battery hatch door, plumb and wire the livewell then it well be ready for Saterday.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 26, 2010)

remind me tomorrow night to bring you them batteries... otherwise I'll forget


----------



## longjohn119 (Mar 26, 2010)

Broncoxlt said:


> Picked this up today from the local Marine Liquidator. I think its a SeaArk 16x45. What can yall tell me about it?



Close .... It's a MonArk 1645, (Which is now SeaArk) I just got a 1974 model with a 25 HP Evinrude electric start and remote steering. It's the exact same boat you have judging from your pictures. I'll be posting some pictures of my upgrades/conversion here shortly. Things are built like tanks (Except the transom board which IMO is too thin so mines been upped to an 1 1/2") and mine had only 2 leaks which had been previously repaired but half vast (pun intended) All they really needed was to be rebucked. The previous owner kept it at a marina all summer so I knew it had no serious leaks because there are no signs it ever filled up with water. It was his second boat and an acquaintance who knows him said there probably was less than 50 hours on the motor which was bought new in '98. After having a converted '66 Polarcraft 1436 and experiencing how the weight of wood is a negative for my style of fishing I decided my goal this time is no wood in the boat except the transom board. I run Big Water (Mississippi River in eastern Iowa and a big reservoir) , mainly for Flathead Catfish so full decks aren't exactly desirable and staying light, stable and nimble is. A deck on a small flat is not a very good place to be when you are landing a 40 pounder. Still I occasionaly do a little Bass and Crappie fishing so there is a front deck and a 43# Motorguide on the front. 

I probably could afford and have found one ready to go but I just couldn't pass up project. I use a very unique and almost one of a kind electronics package (A converted netbook for GPS mapping and a Depth finder with NMEA Depth output so I can make depth maps, cellular internet access, etc) so I was never going to find anything that I wouldn't have to rework anyway. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your conversion and maybe even pick up a couple of ideas for my own and hopefully you'll be able to take something from my build. I won't bore anyone or go off topic with the details of the electronics/mapping package but anyone that is interested can check that out on my blog

John
https://netbook2chartplotter.blogspot.com


----------



## ober51 (Mar 26, 2010)

I also have the same boat - thing is a tank, not light by any stretch. In its former life mine was used by the Connecticut Department of Fisheries. Good luck with it, hope it comes out great.


----------



## longjohn119 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've already read through your thread a couple of times, you have a real nice build. In fact I googled 'MonArk 1644' and that's how I found this site and your the thread on your build. Your build is probably a lot closer to what he's looking for than mine will be. Mines primarily a Catfishing boat made to fish on a big river including a lot of travel and fishing at night so I'll be painting it a dull green color to cut down on glare from my spotlight when I'm spotting the channel marker buoys. Anything in front of you on the boat that's shiny, including glossy paint, messes with your night vision so I have to trade pretty for practicability. So I need a setup built well enough to run deep water with barge and large boat traffic safely yet able to also run places where the water is pretty 'skinny'. Mine came with a '75 Holsclaw trailer with tilt which should come in handy around here in August when the water is really low and you can't back down very far or you'll drop off the end of the boat ramp.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 27, 2010)

Good project boat. It will be cool to see how it turns out.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 2, 2010)

The middle bench is out the plan for the rest of the decking is in my head. 

The next question is paint or steel flex. 

I thought about useing steel flex even though it does not leak at all but if I can save the money on the steel flex and use it for something else that would be great.

I thought about using the tractor paint from tractor supply any thoughts?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 3, 2010)

Broncoxlt said:


> The middle bench is out the plan for the rest of the decking is in my head.
> 
> The next question is paint or steel flex.
> 
> ...



save the money for the steelflex for something you actually need... your boat doesn't leak a drop, so i would just go with the tractor paint - you aren't going to be leaving it in the water anyways.

Did you get your mount fixed?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 4, 2010)

Sent an email to basspro today will see what they say.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 5, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Broncoxlt said:
> 
> 
> > The middle bench is out the plan for the rest of the decking is in my head.
> ...



Did the online chat with BPS customer service this afternoon they are sending me a prepaid shipping lable to return the whole motor to there warehouse for a replacement. Very easy


----------



## russ010 (Apr 5, 2010)

I told you their customer service was good... I'm surprised they aren't sending you a replacement before they ever get yours back


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes that is some of the best customer sevice I have seen.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I used some of the metal from the bench seat I removed to make patch pannels for the rivet holes. Put the patch pannel on with some butyl rubber on the outside edge of the pannel and around the screw holes. The trolling motor comes off tomorrow to go back to basspro if I can find a big enough box. the front deck will get water sealed then carpeted by the time the new one comes. Pick to come after I find the camera.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 7, 2010)

are you going to fish at Acworth with us on the 17th in this big rig???


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 7, 2010)

Not going to be able to make ackworth. But planing to be at the rest of the tournaments.

Got lucky today stopped in at the local boat store to find a box big enough for the trolling motor so the motor guide will be heading back to basspro friday or saterday.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Apr 24, 2010)

FedEx picked up the first trolling motor on 04/16 the new motor was on the porch when I got home today.


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 8, 2010)

Well got some more work done tonight flipped it over and started to remove the Bondo that was used to seal the rivets sometime in the past. Not a fun job was at it for about 45min got almost two rows rivets cleaned up. After I get all the loose bondo off I am going to wire well the entire hull and started painting.

I HATE BONDO.... ](*,)


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 10, 2010)

Pics


----------



## russ010 (May 10, 2010)

keep it up man... are you going to make it to any more of our tourneys?


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 10, 2010)

Going to try and make it to Lathem till the end of the season.


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 24, 2010)

Got some work done today carpeted the front decks more work to be done tomorrow


----------



## longjohn119 (May 25, 2010)

If you haven't painted yet you really should go through and buck all the rivets, or at the very least the ones that had Bondo on them (I don't know why anyone would use pink bondo on a car much less a boat because it absorbs water) The reason they bondo'ed them is because they leaked, the reason they leaked is because the rivets were loose. 

The correct way to fix a leaky rivet is to rebuck it and if that doesn't work replace it or use some 3M 5200. If you epoxy or bondo or even use Steelflex over a loose rivet sooner or later it going to pop it out or crack it. Myself if I strip a boat down I rebuck every rivet on the boat. I have the same boat as you and I put in the front deck aluminum framework then I rebucked all the rivets. It sucked up the sides of the boat in front enough that I had a 3/8" upward bow in the center channel. After I put the aluminum sheet back on and walked around on it a bit it popped the other way and now I have a 1/4" - 3/8" dip in the deck. It's not really all that noticable, probably even less so after carpeting and it will eventually settle back in but it just gives everyone an idea what rebucking the rivets can do to tighten up an old boat.


----------



## russ010 (May 25, 2010)

you gonna have that bad boy ready by Lathem on Saturday???


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 25, 2010)

It will be fish-able by lathem and I will be there. I coated the bottom of the boat in Herculiner hopefully it will work if not I will rebuck all of the rivets and use steel flex we will see. Got to get it back on the trailer today put the front deck in and start on the mid and back decks.


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 26, 2010)

got the beast back on the trailer. the front decks installed and motor mounted.
The first two pics show the patch panels I made when I cut the center bench out.


----------



## Broncoxlt (May 29, 2010)

The herculiner worked great no leaks what so ever. Now I just need to finish the mid and rear decks and battery boxes.


----------



## koda (May 30, 2010)

thanks for the tip on PT wood. it will save many boats. i was given a 16' v-hall gregor with a 35hp motor with custom trailer. the motors to big? any suggestions on size of motor would be better? might troll a little, but mostly (lunker chunken) (stump humpen) (bass catchen')
(stick flicking)(hunting for old mo(old mo was a huge carp under a street bridge. it broke my line twenty time or more trying to catch it. i was seven years old. I never caught it, but it still lives in my head)). i plan to put a deck in front maybe a little sleeping area under it, so i can sleep on the water and get up and fish.
koda


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jun 13, 2010)

Got more work done today the live well is plumbed. Got started on the wiring for the lights, live well pump, etc. The center deck is cut and soaking in Thompson water seal to get carpet later this weak.


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool, i only got one Q. where did you git the eletrical thing in the first picture?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jun 13, 2010)

My dad has had it in a drawer for years I think I have seen them at home depot though.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jun 15, 2010)

the carpet on the mid deck is one made my switch panel tonight 
going to paint the panel after I figure out what color the inside if the boat is going to be.


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice work on livewell. How do you fill it?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jun 15, 2010)

right now a either barrow a pump or a gallon jug. when I get the boat done there will be a though hull pump for that


----------



## russ010 (Jun 16, 2010)

I might have an extra fill pump - right now I really don't remember if I do or not, but I'll look around and see if I can find it. I'll put it in the truck and give it to you Saturday night.

Do you need any hose? I've got a ton of that expensive stuff I used left over - along with some thru-hull fittings from Flow Rite


----------



## Brine (Jun 16, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I might have an extra fill pump - right now I really don't remember if I do or not, but I'll look around and see if I can find it. I'll put it in the truck and give it to you Saturday night.
> 
> Do you need any hose? I've got a ton of that expensive stuff I used left over - along with some thru-hull fittings from Flow Rite



I've seen the 500gph Atwood on clearance at more than one Walmart for $10-$12 lately (BPS sells it for $29.99).

I need hose! :mrgreen:


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Russ I got some hose left from my last build. Cant wait for saterday


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jul 20, 2010)

not alot to report got the front and rear battery/storage compartments built just a little bit more framing then seal the wood. Next week I will get the plywood and carpet done.Then a that will be left is paint and wiring.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jul 22, 2010)

new pics


----------



## russ010 (Jul 23, 2010)

Did you get that front seat fixed so that you don't fall back into the middle of the boat again?? :twisted: 

Cya Saturday


----------



## millertime4242 (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you explain your bus bar to me? I'm in need for on on my boat, I went to home depot and saw the terminal bus bar you show in the pictures, and didn't think it would work. But by snaking the wire from terminal to terminal is this turning that into a ganged bus bar? That is brilliant! Can you tell me anything I need to know when making one so I don't screw it up? Is it possible to make one for Neg and one for Pos? How will you keep water from hitting it? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jul 23, 2010)

millertime4242 said:


> Can you explain your bus bar to me? I'm in need for on on my boat, I went to home depot and saw the terminal bus bar you show in the pictures, and didn't think it would work. But by snaking the wire from terminal to terminal is this turning that into a ganged bus bar? That is brilliant! Can you tell me anything I need to know when making one so I don't screw it up? Is it possible to make one for Neg and one for Pos? How will you keep water from hitting it? Thanks for any info!



I just snaked the wire between the lugs to make it a gang bus bar the small one is for the neg,and the one on the back of the switch panel is for the pos. it will be installed after I get the decking complete so it would be covered from the water.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jul 23, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Did you get that front seat fixed so that you don't fall back into the middle of the boat again?? :twisted:
> 
> Cya Saturday



Ya I got that fixed right after that tournament. Cant wait for Saturday


----------



## Broncoxlt (Dec 24, 2012)

New direction.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love that livewell man, why do you have one tube coming out of the bottom?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> I love that livewell man, why do you have one tube coming out of the bottom?



drain.. he's got 2 ball valves with that bilge pump. When the red is off, and the black valve is on, it will recirculate... when the black is off and red is on, it will pump out and drain the livewell


----------



## Broncoxlt (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep Russ has it.


----------

